# State Record Wiper



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

In today's paper it said a new state record wiper was caught out of Deer Creek Lake. It weighed 18.3 lbs. The previous record was was 17.68 lbs. also caught from Deer Creek in 2001.

What a fish! Hope a picture comes up soon!

P.s. This might be old news and it has just been confirmed. Not sure?


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

I am in the Deer Creek group on Facebook. Here is the pic. The guy caught it below the dam catfishing.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, what a wiper! Was it caught recently or a while ago?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

WWWOOOWWW!!!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Caught pretty recently.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Interesting that I heard about it on a different forum last week where he caught it in the middle of the lake, LOL funny how stories keep changing on the internet. Great fish, I wonder why I cant catch those when catfishing cut shad at Deer creek when catfishing....

I hoe the record falls for this guy!!

Salmonid


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice fish! Congrats!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What is the Deer Creek group... All I could find on FB was Deer Creek State Park


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Sweet only imagine how that fight was I know what 10# plus feel. Awesome sweet fish...


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I've never seen or heard of even one caught below the dam(not saying it COULDNT happen) but I have caught a few nice ones over the years on the main lake.Maybe not quite THAT nice!.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The Facebook page says he caught it below the dam using cut shad for catfish and that it had taken the hook deep and didn't fight much at all at first and when he got it close to the bank it made numerous runs before he was able to land it.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

That hog has some shoulders. Nice catch.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Dovans said:


> What is the Deer Creek group... All I could find on FB was Deer Creek State Park



It is: Deer Creek lake/spillway fishing report.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I saw this last week.. I'm surprised it took so long to get posted


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

WWWOOO


Cajunsaugeye said:


> I've never seen or heard of even one caught below the dam(not saying it COULDNT happen) but I have caught a few nice ones over the years on the main lake.Maybe not quite THAT nice!.


I dont think there talking about mt.stearling deer creek...


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Actually,I THINK they are.Could be wrong,but that's where old record is from and this is on central Ohio also.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, Mt Sterling Deer Creek

https://www.facebook.com/groups/684611964981944/
May 24 post


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Yep, Mt Sterling Deer Creek
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/684611964981944/
> May 24 post


Oh wow,crazy....


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

They are not stocked there in Deer Creek anymore, so IT's a real big surprise. However I guess if it was below the dam it could have come upstream from somewhere below that does still stock them.


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

More than likely the fish came from lake Choctaw which is a private lake stocked with wipers


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

The amazing coincidence is that Mrs. Shaver, the previous record holder supposedly passed away last week. She was from Logan, Ohio. hop


----------



## Fisher1672 (Oct 18, 2014)

What is in the water that two state record hybrids from same area?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

knockn eyes said:


> More than likely the fish came from lake Choctaw which is a private lake stocked with wipers


I believe, based on my historical knowledge of a certain ODNR administrative rule, that if you own or have access to a helicopter, you can drop your boat into one of these private lakes and fish it to your heart's content. It's an entirely hypothetical situation, but ODNR had to allow for that possibility and incorporate it into the rule. For wipers that size I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have yet to see any type of press release from the outdoor writers of Ohio. There is not any changes to the current record list. The process from the panel can take two weeks of longer.


----------



## Fisher1672 (Oct 18, 2014)

I talked to Fred Snyder he says it will likely go through as a new state record.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Thats a straight monster...



Fisher1672 said:


> What is in the water that two state record hybrids from same area?


They could very well be old monster Ohio-River run wipers making their way up stream (via the Scioto). There's a fair population that starts about 1/2 way between Columbus and Pourtsmouth. Not alot of pressure in the Scioto around there, plenty of bait, plenty of time to grow big and fat.


----------



## Fisher1672 (Oct 18, 2014)

It doesn't seem like we've had enough current this spring not sure how deep river is in Chillicothe when driving through there seems very shallow south of Ross county water plant anyway how many guys are going to give up location of state record potential fish


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> Thats a straight monster...
> 
> 
> 
> They could very well be old monster Ohio-River run wipers making their way up stream (via the Scioto). There's a fair population that starts about 1/2 way between Columbus and Pourtsmouth. Not alot of pressure in the Scioto around there, plenty of bait, plenty of time to grow big and fat.


i agree with you ack however the lake can produce giant crappie and bass on occasion, so it might have spent alot of its life in the lake gorging on shad. Then caught after it came through the pipe. the girth of the fish makes me think it grew up un a lake not fighting river current


----------



## Fisher1672 (Oct 18, 2014)

Must of come through when the deer creek snagging crews were on vacation


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful fish. I bet he was one surprised cat-fisherman... I would love to hook into one that size fishing one of our central Ohio lakes!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fisher1672 said:


> I talked to Fred Snyder he says it will likely go through as a new state record.


Well Fred is the one who would know. Hope the lucky angler enjoys his two weeks of fame. Its a cool experience for sure. When they give you the record plaque at the banquet it kinda makes you take a step back seeing your name on it.


----------



## Fisher1672 (Oct 18, 2014)

yeah let's protect our waters ways and keep growing big fish ..how come state record fish come from areas were the specific fish isn't targeted ? Just goes to show you you gotta be out there...BY THE TIME YOU HEAR ABOUT IT ITS TOO LATE


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Just an update the guy who caught it said it's been officially certified. Done deal!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto...-for-catfish-man-lands-ohio-record-wiper.html 
Hopefully this works


----------

